# Ex-LAPD Officer Declares War On LAPD



## wrettcaughn (Feb 7, 2013)

If you've been following the US news today, you've probably heard about Christopher Dorner's war against the LAPD.  What you may not be aware of is the manifesto he wrote prior to his shooting spree.  This manifesto does not appear the work of a "crazy person" as much the work of a broken and disenfranchised man who believes his actions will somehow prove a point to the LAPD and the public.  I don't agree in the least with what he's doing, but this manifesto deserves a read.  It is long.  Probably a tl;dr for most.  But definitely affecting.

http://laist.com/2013/02/07/christopher_dorners_manifesto_in_fu.php


----------



## narutofan777 (Feb 7, 2013)

he should've never did that, cuz it certainly doesn't help him.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Feb 7, 2013)

Seeing as it could be a tl;dr, anyone want to quickly summarize his manifesto? Does it fall under the Communist Manifesto or Mein Kaumpf or is it a bit more tame?


----------



## urbanman2004 (Feb 7, 2013)

Well, the LAPD as an organization has been corrupt internally involving the Rodney King beating (evidence caught on tape, but all officers got off scot-free), Rampart scandal (framing innocent people to make quotas and cops doing crimes themselves and benefiting from them), and Notorious B.I.G.'s death (the mishandling of evidence to capture the perpetrators involved). The shit that was on movies like "Training Day" and "Crash" are just minor aspects of what has been caused by the LAPD. I don't feel sorry for the cops killed, but I do feel remorse for the innocent civilians caught in the middle.


----------



## XDel (Feb 7, 2013)

Lets not forget Michael Ruppert either.


----------



## dickfour (Feb 7, 2013)

This guy is a big Obama supporter and love the left wing media. I think the blame for his actions falls at the feet of Democrats and the main stream media


----------



## xist (Feb 7, 2013)

dickfour said:


> This guy is a big Obama supporter and love the left wing media. I think the blame for his actions falls at the feet of Democrats and the main stream media


 
Please stop posting...

As for this manifesto....well it reads like a rant by a dispossessed slightly unhinged person (well, maybe very unhinged..."_I want my brain preserved for science/research to study the effects of severe depression on an individual's brain_")

Corruption certainly exists, but Dorner seems to have opted out of being responsible for making things better through legitimate means, and chosen a far darker path which won't achieve anything other than further discrediting him. At this point i expect he'll be dead very soon, but i think locking him up forever would be a far worse punishment for him given the thoughts he expresses in his document.


----------



## pyromaniac123 (Feb 7, 2013)

dickfour said:


> This guy is a big Obama supporter and love the left wing media. I think the blame for his actions falls at the feet of Democrats and the main stream media


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Feb 8, 2013)

While I can understand his contempt for the LAPD, going on a murder spree is definitely not the right way to go about things.

And the LAPD aren't exactly making themselves look good either.






http://latimesblogs.latimes.com/lanow/2013/02/ex-cop-manhunt-newspaper-delivery-women-shot.html

That's some fucked up shit right there.


----------



## RchUncleSkeleton (Feb 8, 2013)

soulx said:


> While I can understand his contempt for the LAPD, going on a murder spree is definitely not the right way to go about things.
> 
> And the LAPD aren't exactly making themselves look good either.
> 
> ...


Yeah, these cops are all fired up and ready to shoot at anyone or anything that looks even remotely similar. If these guys can't keep a clear head and make unbiased decisions they need to be relieved permanently. That said, Mr. Dorner deserves a savage beating before he's locked up for the murder of innocent civilians.


----------



## xist (Feb 8, 2013)

RchUncleSkeleton said:


> That said, Mr. Dorner deserves a savage beating before he's locked up for the murder of innocent civilians.


 
Which would further satisfy him as he'd be warm in the knowledge that his claims are right. He needs to be locked up and isolated, rather than given fuel for his anger.


----------



## wrettcaughn (Feb 8, 2013)

dickfour said:


> This guy is a big Obama supporter and love the left wing media. I think the blame for his actions falls at the feet of Democrats and the main stream media


You apparently missed the part in his manifesto where he says he didn't vote at all this past election because his pick (John Huntsman) didn't get the republican nomination...  Big fucking Obama supporter though, eh?  Douchebag



Guild McCommunist said:


> Seeing as it could be a tl;dr, anyone want to quickly summarize his manifesto? Does it fall under the Communist Manifesto or Mein Kaumpf or is it a bit more tame?


Well, he was accused of falsifying a police report in which he claimed a female officer repeatedly kicked a cuffed and mentally challenged perp in the chest and face.  The story was corroborated by the victim and the victim's father during his interview after being booked in.  Dorner was drummed out of the department and has spent the past 4 years trying to clear his name and get fellow officers to testify against corruption in the LAPD only to be shut down at every turn.

So now he's hunting police officers in LA after killing the daughter of one of the men he believes responsible for the destruction of his name and life.  He's shot 3 police officers in two separate confrontations so far and has laid out, fairly specifically, who he's gunning for in his manifesto.  The last third of the manifesto is diatribes on many social issues (gun control, gay rights, female ground soldiers, etc...) and goodbyes to family and friends.

I fully expect The Rock will play him in the movie...


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Feb 8, 2013)

wrettcaughn said:


> Well, he was accused of falsifying a police report in which he claimed a female officer repeatedly kicked a cuffed and mentally challenged perp in the chest and face. The story was corroborated by the victim and the victim's father during his interview after being booked in. Dorner was drummed out of the department and has spent the past 4 years trying to clear his name and get fellow officers to testify against corruption in the LAPD only to be shut down at every turn.
> 
> So now he's hunting police officers in LA after killing the daughter of one of the men he believes responsible for the destruction of his name and life. He's shot 3 police officers in two separate confrontations so far and has laid out, fairly specifically, who he's gunning for in his manifesto. The last third of the manifesto is diatribes on many social issues (gun control, gay rights, female ground soldiers, etc...) and goodbyes to family and friends.
> 
> I fully expect The Rock will play him in the movie...


 
He's still at large?

Although I'd take the falsified report claim with a grain of salt. Obviously the perp and his father would say he was beaten. It's practically a get out of jail free card. Not saying it's not true, but I wouldn't take it on the word of the perp and his father.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Feb 8, 2013)

Kind of off topic,

I don't get all the hate cops get to be honest. I've never had any problems with them, even after I should have been in trouble. I mean a lot of cops will deal with kids who are just skateboarding. But the cops in our town, they don't care. Hell they some times hang out at the skate park themselves and do some skating... while in uniform. The kids are doing no harm with skateboards and I guess the cops here realize that.

Or from personal experience. When I was driving after midnight with my L and had nobody else in the car, a cop pulled me over. I thought "fuck, im screwed". She pulls me over and takes my license. I sit in the car waiting knowing that I'm not supposed to be driving by myself, or after midnight. She comes back hands me my license and just gleefully says "just get your friend to come pick up their car". I was like "wait! You're not going to take my license or anything?"

She goes on to say that "nah, you're just a kid, I've been following you for a while, you know how to drive. Go get some drinks, go to a party and have a fun night!" and we just stood there talking and chatting while we waited for my friend. It was awesome.


----------



## wrettcaughn (Feb 8, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> Kind of off topic,
> 
> I don't get all the hate cops get to be honest. I've never had any problems with them, even after I should have been in trouble. I mean a lot of cops will deal with kids who are just skateboarding. But the cops in our town, they don't care. Hell they some times hang out at the skate park themselves and do some skating... while in uniform. The kids are doing no harm with skateboards and I guess the cops here realize that.
> 
> ...


L.A. =/= Any place in Canada...




Guild McCommunist said:


> He's still at large?
> 
> Although I'd take the falsified report claim with a grain of salt. Obviously the perp and his father would say he was beaten. It's practically a get out of jail free card. Not saying it's not true, but I wouldn't take it on the word of the perp and his father.



He is still at large and the officer who repeatedly kicked the suspect later confessed to other officers who backed out of testifying when the time came to do so...


----------



## Gahars (Feb 8, 2013)

You know, the whole "Loose cannon cop taking the law into his own hands" trope is a lot less fun than the movies make it out to be.

Go figure.


----------



## tatripp (Feb 8, 2013)

That evil man killed a cop in my county today and cops think he is likely fairly close to where I live. My mom works at the courthouse by a police station and they had super tight security today. This is just so sad.


----------



## totalnoob617 (Feb 8, 2013)

http://usnews.nbcnews.com/_news/2013/02/07/16888732-women-shot-by-cops-were-just-delivering-papers

great fucking job, will someone please   get all these knuckle dragging cretins off the fucking streets ,they should all be  rounded up and destroyed 

and they want to take the public's guns away, FUCK NO 

http://www.dnainfo.com/new-york/201...ystanders-empire-state-gun-battle-sources-say


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 8, 2013)

_Two wrongs don't make a right_, that much is obvious. The fact that he thinks_ the L.A.P.D is corrupt, naughty and shouldn't get any Christmas Gifts this year in no way validates a shooting spree_ - _"I'm going to be naughty because others are naughty too!" _is a kind of logic that only works _when you're either five years old or if you're immature with serious mental issues_.

I'm sorry, I don't feel much compassion towards a guy who shot three people and injured many others for the sake of making a point. _That's not heroic nor is it tragic_ and he could write _a whole 500-page essay about how he's right and everybody else is wrong_ which won't make him magically _"right" _by normal standards.

_Dura lex, sed lex - _Law is harsh, but it's law and the L.A.P.D represents it. Whether it represents it well or not and how to improve its work is a matter of higher authorities elected to be concerned by those matters and going on a shooting spree because you're a mental wreck after years of service is not a very good way of improving the situation.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Feb 8, 2013)

Yeah, kill all the cops, it's not like they maintain fucking order in society so we don't devolve into chaos.

Everyone hates the cops until you need to call 911 and get your shit saved.


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 8, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Yeah, kill all the cops, it's not like they maintain fucking order in society so we don't devolve into chaos.
> 
> Everyone hates the cops until you need to call 911 and get your shit saved.


Emergency number in the U.S? *911*. Biggest tragedy in the latest history of America? *9/11*. Coincidence? _I DON'T THINK SO! Death to coppers!*_







*This post is sarcastic in nature, I fully support what Guild just said but I just needed to post the joke somewhere.


----------



## the_randomizer (Feb 8, 2013)

This guy is obviously very psychotic and regardless of what his reasoning may be (getting mad because the LA PD let you after complaining about another officer or whatever it was), you can never justify killing in cold blood.  I hope that when they catch this sodding loser he gets the hell beaten outta him.


----------



## Hells Malice (Feb 8, 2013)

Frankly if he had murdered the actual corrupt officers he'd probably have a lot more support.

I'm noticing probably no one read the manifesto. Granted I sure as hell didn't read the entire thing, it's basically a novel. But just reading chunks of it you can easily get an idea of why he did what he did. This wasn't some unprovoked murder spree, he was pushed pretty damn hard before he finally snapped. The manifesto makes it pretty clear, this guy was not stupid. He made a very stupid decision, and he went after the completely wrong people, but yeah. It's hard to all-out hate him considering the circumstances that pushed him to do this. You can't corner a mouse and just expect it to stand there and take your shit till it dies.


----------



## wrettcaughn (Feb 8, 2013)

And now there are conspiracy theorists claiming Obama wrote the second half of the manifesto...  They are apparently forgetting there were actual names in the places where all the redactions are.  There are specific stories that include specific people.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Feb 8, 2013)

wrettcaughn said:


> And now there are conspiracy theorists claiming Obama wrote the second half of the manifesto... They are apparently forgetting there were actual names in the places where all the redactions are. There are specific stories that include specific people.


Obama's America.


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 8, 2013)

totalnoob617 said:


> i read his whole manifesto and,i hope he picks off every last one of those disgusting pigs with that sniper rifle.


You're a little sociopath, aren't you? If you read the news rather than the manifesto of a mentally-ill person, you'd know he's not killing the officers - he's killing their innocent families.


----------



## Gahars (Feb 8, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> You're a little sociopath, aren't you? If you read the news rather than the manifesto of a mentally-ill person, you'd know he's not killing the officers - he's killing their innocent families.


 
Also a vocal antisemite.

Totalnoob, what a swell guy!


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 8, 2013)

Gahars said:


> Also a vocal antisemite.
> 
> Totalnoob, what a swell guy!


I do have to give him SOME credit, Dorner did shoot at a few LAPD officers. To be specific, entirely random ones that happened to be doing their job by _chasing a guy on a shooting spree._ But that's alright, they must've been corrupt, they all are.

Let's have a look at the current victims list:

Monica Quan, 28, Assistant Coach, daughter of an L.A.P.D officer
Keith Lawrence, 27, her fiancee, University of Southern California public safety officer
One unnamed L.A.P.D officer whom he ambushed
As we can see, he's very selective and only shoots at the corrupt, evil men pulling the strings. Totally not a mental breakdown cross rampage.


----------



## Gahars (Feb 8, 2013)

totalnoob617 said:


> go fuck yourself
> you piece of trash


 
And so polite to boot!


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 8, 2013)

Reported for rudeness, that was uncalled for. Grow up, maybe then you'll stop supporting sociopathic murdurers.


----------



## totalnoob617 (Feb 8, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> You're a little sociopath, aren't you? If you read the news rather than the manifesto of a mentally-ill person, you'd know he's not killing the officers - he's killing their innocent families.


i didnt say anything about the families , yes i have seen the news, they dont report the  2 innocent  chinese ladies delivering papers they supposed mistook for this guy 
and opened fire on, ,they are a public menace they should all be shot


----------



## Gahars (Feb 8, 2013)

totalnoob617 said:


> they dont report the 2 innocent chinese ladies delivering papers they supposed mistook for this guy
> and opened fire on


 
What news sites have you been on? That's been plastered all over - even Yahoo News was reporting on it.


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 8, 2013)

totalnoob617 said:


> They are a public menace they should all be shot


Until you need help yourself, in which case they are heroes and a godsend.

I'm sorry, how old are you again? I just want to know if we can have a viable discussion here or if you're 12.

Also, please read my comment on the previous page on how _two wrongs don't make a right_ and how believing they do_ is the logic of a 5-year-old_.


----------



## totalnoob617 (Feb 8, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> Until you need help yourself, in which case they are heroes and a godsend.
> 
> I'm sorry, how old are you again? I just want to know if we can have a viable discussion here or if you're 12.


yeah rught you are talking to the wrong person when i was 14 people were breaking into my home i called police they came and refused to take my statement even though i was the one who called, thy took the kids breaking in to my homes statement , they said i threatened them with a knife ,i was arrsted and it cost me 15 thousand for a criminal defense attorney ,

my uncle and my moms best friends husband were victims of police brutality, they were both murdered before they were to testify in the case against the police who  took to them to the station and beat them


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 8, 2013)

totalnoob617 said:


> yeah rught you are talking to the wrong persom when i was 14 people were breaking into my home i called police they came and refused to take my statement even though i was the one who called, thy took the kids breaking in to my homes statement , they said i threatened them with a knife ,i was arrst4d and it cost me 15 thousand for a criminal defense attourney ,
> 
> my uncle and my moms best friends husband were victims of police brutality, they were both murdered before they were to testify in the case,


My uncle's best friend's husband's father was an astronaut! I'm from a rough neighbourhood too, black market cotton candy is hell of a drug...

Seriously though, how old are you? Because it you are indeed 12 and full of crap, don't really work or pay taxes and merely leech on society as an Internet Tough Guy, you don't have a say in the discussion.

You sound like an extremist to say the least. I also think that you're punching the keyboard as you type, I'm having issues deciphering what you're trying to convey.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Feb 8, 2013)

Fucking LAPD.


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 8, 2013)

soulx said:


> Fucking LAPD.


Don't you think that they wouldn't have those problems if there was no manhunt, and there would be no manhunt if some mental wreck didn't go on a shooting spree just to prove a point?

They're doing their best - they're trying to catch an armed and dangerous culprit who has opened fire at officers and civilians alike throughout the last few days, I'm pretty sure they're under a lot of stress and mistakes like this happen. I'd also like to add that the alleged murderer has both police and military training, which only adds to the weight the pursuers have on their backs now.

I can see how such mistakes are unacceptable, but going all _"Fucking L.A.P.D"_ is a bit of a stretch here when all they're trying to do is catching a dangerous criminal.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Feb 8, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> Don't you think that they wouldn't have those problems if there was no manhunt, and there would be no manhunt if some mental wreck didn't go on a shooting spree just to prove a point?
> 
> They're doing their best - they're trying to catch an armed and dangerous culprit who has opened fire at officers and civilians alike throughout the last few days, I'm pretty sure they're under a lot of stress and mistakes like this happen. I'd also like to add that the alleged murdurer has both police and military training, which only adds to the weight the pursuers have on their backs now.


Officers are supposed to be trained to keep their cool in situations like this. You can't justify shooting up a random truck without even checking if he was in there or ramming another vehicle off-road and shooting at it.

That's fucking ridiculous. And no it isn't a stretch as they're endangering civilians in their pursuit for the guy. The worse part is that knowing how corrupt the LAPD is, those cops will probably get off with a slap on the wrist.


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 8, 2013)

soulx said:


> Officers are supposed to be trained to keep their cool in situations like this. You can't justify shooting up a random truck without even checking if he was in there or ramming another vehicle off-road and shooting at it.
> 
> That's fucking ridiculous. And no it isn't a stretch as they're endangering civilians in their pursuit for the guy. The worse part is that knowing how corrupt the LAPD is, those cops will probably get off with a slap on the wrist.


Yes, I agree, they clearly aren't trained well enough to handle this and perhaps they should request the help of some more suitable units to contain the situation. I absolutely agree that they should not randomly shoot at vehicles they _think_ the culprit might be in, nor should they ram them for no reason.

There clearly needs to be some ground work done here and the pursuers need to be hand-picked so that only the cream of the crop takes an active part in the manhunt - making the Average Parking Ticket Joe chase a murderer causes such incidents.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Feb 8, 2013)

> The officers were placed on paid administrative leave, the LAPD said on Friday. The officers, who were not named, must see a department psychologist before they are allowed to return to patrol, said LAPD Officer Norma Eisenman.


http://www.nbclosangeles.com/news/local/Police-Who-Shot-Women-Mistaken-ID-Leave-190413671.html

Just as I said, a slap on the wrist.


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 8, 2013)

soulx said:


> Just as I said, a slap on the wrist.


One doesn't justify the other though - the officers may be poorly trained to handle stress, their higher-ups may be corrupt but a rampage is still a rampage and has to be dealt with somehow. The situation has to be contained because unlike your usual culprit, a mad man will not stop until the plan reaches its completion - if anything, his methods will gradually become more elaborate.

I sincerely hope that both the officers guilty of misconduct and the shooter in question will be prosecuted to the highest extent of the law, but the law is something we need to hold onto here.


----------



## kineticUk (Feb 8, 2013)

I moved to L.A in 1995 to live with family i have there... Couldn't really help but f-in hate the LAPD.
If you haven't grown up in their stomping ground then you wouldn't have a clue...

Thou shalt not kill but its fucked up cause i kinda understand where this guy is comin from... There are always exceptions to the rule (he may have been one of those exceptions before he broke) but the LAPD as a whole are just scumbags with badges and uniforms.

I'm lucky because where I live police are just police (not terminators high on power and some kids stash they just stole, pissed off, armed and cluckin' off their steroid breakfast) and nothing like the stereotypical LAPD officer "dick".
I'm privileged.

This is already tragic and i hope there will be no more innocent lives lost, I hope the good people (and the good police officers) in L.A stay safe...while he cleans up the shit.


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 8, 2013)

kineticUk said:


> There are always exceptions to the rule.


To this one? Self-defense. That is not justifiable self-defense, that's a rampage of a very broken man.





> This is already tragic and i hope there will be no more innocent lives lost, I hope the good people (and real cops) in L.A stay safe.


Here's for hoping.


----------



## kineticUk (Feb 8, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> To this one? Self-defense.


No, that there are good police in the LAPD doing a difficult fuckin job.


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 8, 2013)

kineticUk said:


> No, that there are good police in the LAPD doing a difficult fuckin job.


Oh, I thought you meant _"Thou shall not kill"_. In that case, yes - there are always white sheep and black sheep in every herd.


----------



## wrettcaughn (Feb 8, 2013)

ITT: People defending the shooter claiming the LAPD is corrupt and deserves this...

ITT: People defending the LAPD officers who are shooting up and ramming innocent civilians because it's a "difficult situation"...

Still looking for an "I don't know all the facts...I just hope this situation gets resolved quickly"...


----------



## DaggerV (Feb 8, 2013)

They just havn't posted.


----------



## kineticUk (Feb 9, 2013)

wrettcaughn said:


> Still looking for an "I don't know all the facts...I just hope this situation gets resolved quickly"...


The broken guy on his mission and those in positions of power might know all the facts... Everyone else just gets the news.


----------



## xist (Feb 9, 2013)

wrettcaughn said:


> ITT: ....


 
Hopefully i'm not on either side of those.

Wonder how much coverage there's been of his good deed returning Church money a few years back.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Feb 9, 2013)

An article from a while back with Donner returning $8,000 back to a charity.

http://enidnews.com/localnews/x964898713/ENE-Archives-Vance-students-turn-in-lost-church-money#cb=fdd0205ed56568&origin=http://enidnews.com/f34619491750dc8&domain=enidnews.com&relation=parent&error=not_authorized

Proves that the situation isn't so black and white.

_edit: ninja'd_


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Feb 9, 2013)

While the LAPD could possibly be corrupt, I certainly don't want this guy waving the banner against them.

He'd get a lot more support if he _didn't fucking kill people_. Like if was able to find evidence to say the LAPD is corrupt and publish it online he'd be hailed as a great hero. Hell, I'd support him for putting his foot down on corruption. But when you go around killing police officers _and their families_, you're just about as good as these "corrupt" LAPD officers.


----------



## kineticUk (Feb 9, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> He'd get a lot more support if he _didn't fucking kill people_


I don't think he's looking for support now tbh, or thinking like me or you (or any person in their right mind would). 
Did he not try to fight fair previously to get justice but the system he served and believed in failed him...how long has he served/believed in the system, possibly since a kid? I think that maybe he must _really_ have believed (too much), and has fallen from a great height (so to speak) and broken...
If he isn't religious (dunno) it may be a similar to a devout priest starts questioning his faith and ultimately loses it along with the person that they thought they always were? Their sanity could have crucial links with such a deep belief system and when one takes a heavy knock and breaks, the other goes with it.
A persons sense of being/identity is a very complex thing, he's unravelled, come apart at the seams, spilled out and just lost his mind now basically. 
Nobody really knows though and its easy for me to sit here talking about this cause im distanced from it all but its bad and I do feel for those who are not involved who will be caught up in this, really I do.


----------



## Sterling (Feb 9, 2013)

kineticUk said:


> I don't think he's looking for support now tbh, or thinking like me or you (or any person in their right mind would).
> Did he not try to fight fair previously to get justice but the system he served and believed in failed him...how long has he served/believed in the system, possibly since a kid? I think that maybe he must _really_ have believed (too much), and has fallen from a great height (so to speak) and broken...
> If he isn't religious (dunno) it may be a similar to a devout priest starts questioning his faith and ultimately loses it along with the person that they thought they always were? Their sanity could have crucial links with such a deep belief system and when one takes a heavy knock and breaks, the other goes with it.
> A persons sense of being/identity is a very complex thing, he's unravelled, come apart at the seams, spilled out and just lost his mind now basically.
> Nobody really knows though and its easy for me to sit here talking about this cause im distanced from it all but its bad and I do feel for those who are not involved who will be caught up in this, really I do.


He isn't. In his manifesto he mentions how he didn't believe in a religious text based loosely on non-fiction. How he was bullied in school and stood up for himself and other's who had the same treatment (mostly himself though and how stupid it was for him to get punished with the reasons he was given). I can't say I agree with everything he says, and almost nothing he does, but I can understand where he's coming from and why he's doing this. Like you said, this man went through four years of shit. He fully believed in this corrupt system of justice and it let him down. There is no argument that the justice system in this country is flawed and imperfect. There's no argument that the LAPD is filled with the corrupt and many of them are unworthy of the mantle they wear. This is not the answer to this argument though and he's causing more death and suffering by making these unworthy people have another excuse to react with deadly force. I foresee another month or two go by before he either gets his demands and he commits suicide or he's cornered and commits suicide.


----------



## Engert (Feb 9, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> He'd get a lot more support if he _didn't fucking kill people_.


 
That's true but we may never know the full story unless this guy is caught alive. And even if he is, it depends how much he wants to talk. And even if he talks it will depend on the media on how much they want to publish.
I don't have a full opinion on this guy yet but like you said going after families .... that's just wrong.

Having said that, now i think that this is a good opportunity for LAPD to infuse their budget with more military equipment and defense contracts with Lockheed Martin so they can be better prepared next time.
We want to feel safe in America so we sacrifice our freedom and privacy by feeling better with ourselves when we see police departments with Tanks and spy drones overhead.


----------



## Hells Malice (Feb 9, 2013)

soulx said:


> http://www.nbclosangeles.com/news/local/Police-Who-Shot-Women-Mistaken-ID-Leave-190413671.html
> 
> Just as I said, a slap on the wrist.


 
Paid leave? Yeah that'll teach 'em.
That's some fine American justice right there.


----------



## DaggerV (Feb 10, 2013)

I don't think this guy, when found, is getting caught alive, they'll assassinate his ass if he doesn't alt+ctrl+k in real like.


----------



## Deleted member 318366 (Feb 11, 2013)

They obviously want to catch this guy real bad because the LAPD is offering 1 million dollars for the information of his wearabouts.


----------



## wrettcaughn (Feb 11, 2013)

dj4uk6cjm said:


> They obviously want to catch this guy real bad because the LAPD is offering 1 million dollars for the information of his wearabouts.


The emeffing FBI only offers $100,000 for their 10 most wanted!


----------



## tatripp (Feb 11, 2013)

Hells Malice said:


> Frankly if he had murdered the actual corrupt officers he'd probably have a lot more support.
> 
> I'm noticing probably no one read the manifesto. Granted I sure as hell didn't read the entire thing, it's basically a novel. But just reading chunks of it you can easily get an idea of why he did what he did. This wasn't some unprovoked murder spree, he was pushed pretty damn hard before he finally snapped. The manifesto makes it pretty clear, this guy was not stupid. He made a very stupid decision, and he went after the completely wrong people, but yeah. It's hard to all-out hate him considering the circumstances that pushed him to do this. You can't corner a mouse and just expect it to stand there and take your shit till it dies.



     We can't even assume that those cops he mentions were corrupt. He is an unreliable narrator and we cannot trust what he says. He speaks of an event where two cops are using the N word in the same van with him and after he tells them to stop and they refuse he tries to strangle one of them. Even if this event did happen, he would still be the one even worse than the other two officers. This wasn't really about him trying to reveal secrets that the LAPD needed to cover up. It was about a man who has no sense or reality who lost his job because of his nut case. 
     Also he keeps saying that the father of the beaten man who was kicked told the court that his son told him the name of the officer who kicked him. While this may or may not be true, there is a lot of evidence that goes along with any court case and one little piece of hearsay doesn't necessarily supersede the other evidence. 
     Finally the most obvious way to tell he is nuts is that he contradicts himself multiple times. He goes on about his ethos that he had his whole life and explains how LAPD isn't just, then he goes and ambushes some random police officer. He explains how he is for the regulation of guns despite the fact that he is going around murdering people with guns. He really likes Obama and Chris Christie. He jumps from a serious paragraph to writing about how much he loves Charlie Sheen, Obama, and news journalist Pat Harvey. He talks about all the celebrities randomly. If anyone reads this whole manifesto, they should realize that this man is nuts and any problem with LAPD is minor compared to the problem with him.


----------



## tatripp (Feb 11, 2013)

soulx said:


> An article from a while back with Donner returning $8,000 back to a charity.
> 
> http://enidnews.com/localnews/x964898713/ENE-Archives-Vance-students-turn-in-lost-church-money#cb=fdd0205ed56568&origin=http://enidnews.com/f34619491750dc8&domain=enidnews.com&relation=parent&error=not_authorized
> 
> ...


He murdered an innocent police officer in cold blood and murdered the child and husband of the attorney who represented him. If that isn't black and white then I don't know what is. Bad people do good things sometimes. He may have been a decent man in the past but now he is a filthy murderer.


----------



## Blood Fetish (Feb 11, 2013)

dj4uk6cjm said:


> They obviously want to catch this guy real bad because the LAPD is offering 1 million dollars for the information of his wearabouts.


They don't want to catch him, they want to silence him. He'll never see a trial.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Feb 11, 2013)

Blood Fetish said:


> They don't want to catch him, they want to silence him. He'll never see a trial.


 
They'd probably want to "silence" anyone who went on a mad killing spree. These things don't end well.


----------



## Blood Fetish (Feb 11, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> They'd probably want to "silence" anyone who went on a mad killing spree. These things don't end well.


And it only lends credence to Dorner. Police are not meant to be judge, jury, and executioner.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Feb 11, 2013)

Blood Fetish said:


> And it only lends credence to Dorner. Police are not meant to be judge, jury, and executioner.


 
But no one could blame them if they shot the guy who has killed numerous police officers.

I don't think it lends credence to the corruption theory if police officers shoot a murderer of police officers.


----------



## the_randomizer (Feb 11, 2013)

Blood Fetish said:


> And it only lends credence to Dorner. Police are not meant to be judge, jury, and executioner.


Scum like Dorner have no right to live after murdering.


----------



## Blood Fetish (Feb 11, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> But no one could blame them if they shot the guy who has killed numerous police officers.


If he is posing no immediate threat to them then I certainly think the police could be blamed for his death. They sprayed over 40 rounds on a truck with two Asian women and the neighborhood around them. They aren't looking for justice, they are looking to put down a snitch.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Feb 11, 2013)

Blood Fetish said:


> If he is posing no immediate threat to them then I certainly think the police could be blamed for his death. They sprayed over 40 rounds on a truck with two Asian women and the neighborhood around them. They aren't looking for justice, they are looking to put down a snitch.


 
But the two Asian women didn't murder their colleagues.

Point is no one is going to criticize the cops for shooting a murderer who goes after cops.


----------



## Blood Fetish (Feb 11, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> Scum like Dorner have no right to live after murdering.


Guilty until proven innocent. America leads the world in incarceration. No wonder why with this attitude..


----------



## Blood Fetish (Feb 11, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> But the two Asian women didn't murder their colleagues.
> 
> Point is no one is going to criticize the cops for shooting a murderer who goes after cops.


Allegedly. It's a scary thought when the police can execute whomever they choose at will without trial.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Feb 11, 2013)

Blood Fetish said:


> Guilty until proven innocent. America leads the world in incarceration. No wonder why with this attitude..


 
Pretty sure he's guilty.

Like whether the police are corrupt is a different discussion. Right now I'm saying Dorner is a psycho and I would feel no remorse if he was put down for his crimes.

EDIT: And "allegedly". Didn't he like, write a manifesto and is known to be the killer? And is still at large?

Like if there's some large conspiracy to frame Dorner it's a REALLY SHITTY one. Like by now they would've just caught Dorner, their scapegoat, and killed him. Not like, you know, have a few more cops get killed and have the city gripped in terror for days just to make it "more convincing".


----------



## Blood Fetish (Feb 11, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Pretty sure he's guilty.
> 
> Like whether the police are corrupt is a different discussion. Right now I'm saying Dorner is a psycho and I would feel no remorse if he was put down for his crimes.


I'm going to give you the benefit of the doubt and assume you are either a teenager or just don't follow west coast events much. The 1992 LA riots happened for a reason. LAPD are among the worst police forces in the nation in terms of brutality and corruption.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Feb 11, 2013)

Blood Fetish said:


> I'm going to give you the benefit of the doubt and assume you are either a teenager or just don't follow west coast events much. The 1992 LA riots happened for a reason. LAPD are among the worst police forces in the nation in terms of brutality and corruption.


 
I know they're shitty but my point isn't that they're Jesus Christ incarnate but that Dorner is a psycho. If he got shot by the police no one would give a shit. Dorner is not the hero here. Neither is the LAPD.


----------



## Blood Fetish (Feb 11, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> I know they're shitty but my point isn't that they're Jesus Christ incarnate but that Dorner is a psycho. If he got shot by the police no one would give a shit. Dorner is not the hero here. Neither is the LAPD.


I strongly disagree, depending upon the situation. If Dorner walks up to the LAPD with open hands and no weapon and they gun him down I promise you people will care.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Feb 11, 2013)

Blood Fetish said:


> I strongly disagree, depending upon the situation. If Dorner walks up to the LAPD with open hands and no weapon and they gun him down I promise you people will care.


 
Not even the LAPD are that retarded. If they really were corrupt they'd think of a better way to silence their snitches.


----------



## DaggerV (Feb 11, 2013)

Were there clear as water evidence that he shot the police?


----------



## Blood Fetish (Feb 11, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Not even the LAPD are that retarded.


These are the people who opened fire on a truck because Dorner had a truck. Wrong color, wrong make, wrong model, wrong race, wrong gender. They didn't bother to identify if he was posing a threat, or if it was even him at all. Tell me again why the LAPD isn't that retarded?


----------



## Zetta_x (Feb 11, 2013)

Dorner accomplished his mission. He has shown the the nation what corruption lies in the LA police department. This has brought so much attention to the LA police department, there are things unraveling that were never meant to be seen.

How did this become so popular? If he had just written "I hate you guys, leave me alone" would it have become popular? Sure he has murdered people, but what if this was his clever scheme to get famous? He no longer needs to murder anyone, they are killing each other. The LA police department feel like they are being watched by the nation thanks to Dorner. They are shaking and it's causing them to mess up badly.

Dorner probably thinks the murders were a worthy sacrifice to get famous.

If Dorner had killed himself and did it in a way that there were no evidence of his death, people will still be looking for him (as if he were Osama). Corrupted cops will still fear his existence. Every now and then, if someone copies Dorner's act, his ideas will live on


----------



## the_randomizer (Feb 11, 2013)

Blood Fetish said:


> Guilty until proven innocent. America leads the world in incarceration. No wonder why with this attitude..


 
So, it's okay to justify murder people if you have a half-assed reason? Well, I should have known that earlier, it would have been nice before I decided to get that SC20K assault rifle.


"Boo hoo, they fired me! Waah, waah, waah, I'm going to kill them all" What a wanker.  Innocent? Really? Can someone really be that oblivious?


----------



## DrOctapu (Feb 11, 2013)

dickfour said:


> This guy is a big Obama supporter and love the left wing media. I think the blame for his actions falls at the feet of Democrats and the main stream media


That's a really valid point.
Wait, nevermind, you're a fucking idiot.


----------



## Zetta_x (Feb 11, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> So, it's okay to justify murder people if you have a half-assed reason? Well, I should have known that earlier, it would have been nice before I decided to get that SC20K assault rifle.
> 
> 
> "Boo hoo, they fired me! Waah, waah, waah, I'm going to kill them all" What a wanker. Innocent? Really? Can someone really be that oblivious?


 
I really hope you will never be a psychologist. You are one of those people who believes that everyone has the same opinions and all think a certain way. "So if I can't find any reason to justify murder then he certainly can't"

In his mind, he had enough justification for doing the things he did not yours.


----------



## the_randomizer (Feb 11, 2013)

Zetta_x said:


> I really hope you will never be a psychologist. You are one of those people who believes that everyone has the same opinions and all think a certain way. "So if I can't find any reason to justify murder then he certainly can't"
> 
> In his mind, he had enough justification for doing the things he did not yours.


 
Ah, then it's okay to kill people then. Sounds good to me. I think I have a twelve-gauge in my garage. Look, I don't care what his motives are, you can't justify killing. It's a very lame excuse to kill just because you were wronged. If someone justify murder for being wronged, I can sure as hell justify downloading a movie if the original disc I had gets damaged.

I've said my piece


----------



## Zetta_x (Feb 11, 2013)

What's surprising is not only did you miss my point, but you have repeated exactly what your fallacy was a second time. I'm slapping myself in the head for even bother trying a second time.

Everyone has a different value system. Our opinions vary different from person to person. We are talking about a guy who has been in the Navy and police system. His value system on death and violence are going to be drastically different than someone who lets say, has their avatar from that one game everyone hates. 

So when you say, he has no justification for killing people, you are using your opinions and not his. The fallacy is that you are incapable of being able to think how someone else may view it. It's just your views.

I'm not saying I believe it's right, I'm saying he has given himself some justification that the things he did were right - heavily supported by his manifesto.


----------



## 2ndApex (Feb 11, 2013)

Zetta_x said:


> Dorner accomplished his mission. He has shown the the nation what corruption lies in the LA police department. This has brought so much attention to the LA police department, there are things unraveling that were never meant to be seen.
> 
> How did this become so popular? If he had just written "I hate you guys, leave me alone" would it have become popular? Sure he has murdered people, but what if this was his clever scheme to get famous? He no longer needs to murder anyone, they are killing each other. The LA police department feel like they are being watched by the nation thanks to Dorner. They are shaking and it's causing them to mess up badly.



Yup, murdering the innocent families of those who have done wrong is absolutely awful and completely unjustifiable, but truth is that good things will and are coming out of this right now. It's just such a shame that it had to take such a tragic mess for change to happen.


----------



## the_randomizer (Feb 11, 2013)

I'm sorry, but could you tell me where I was supposed to give a damn? I seemed to have gotten lost at that point.


----------



## tatripp (Feb 11, 2013)

Zetta_x said:


> What's surprising is not only did you miss my point, but you have repeated exactly what your fallacy was a second time. I'm slapping myself in the head for even bother trying a second time.
> 
> Everyone has a different value system. Our opinions vary different from person to person. We are talking about a guy who has been in the Navy and police system. His value system on death and violence are going to be drastically different than someone who lets say, has their avatar from that one game everyone hates.
> 
> ...


That type of thought is called moral relativism and it is wrong and stupid. This man murdered a couple because they were close to his former attorney. He murdered the innocent couple to get revenge because he thought they attorney didn't do a good enough job to defend him. That is pure evil. No gives a crap that he thinks he is justified in these killings because he is wrong. If his value system says that it is okay for him to murder people because someone else has wronged him, his value system is wrong.
My point is this: If he thinks the moon is made of cheese, the moon is still not made of cheese. If his value system validates his murder of innocent people, his value system is obviously wrong. His opinion is completely irrelevant. It doesn't matter how much justification he thinks he has because he doesn't really have any.


----------



## Zetta_x (Feb 11, 2013)

tatripp said:


> That type of thought is called moral relativism and it is wrong and stupid. This man murdered a couple because they were close to his former attorney. He murdered the innocent couple to get revenge because he thought they attorney didn't do a good enough job to defend him. That is pure evil. No gives a crap that he thinks he is justified in these killings because he is wrong. If his value system says that it is okay for him to murder people because someone else has wronged him, his value system is wrong.
> My point is this: If he thinks the moon is made of cheese, the moon is still not made of cheese. If his value system validates his murder of innocent people, his value system is obviously wrong. His opinion is completely irrelevant. It doesn't matter how much justification he thinks he has because he doesn't really have any.


 
That's exactly what it is! moral relativism.
You are just as wrong as Randomizer. The moon can be scientifically proven to not be made of cheese. That's because there is an actual composition of the moon and cheese has no composition with it.

However, lets look at opinions. Lets look back a few centuries ago where slavery was not only ok, it was right. The majority of the country believed that slavery was right just as the majority of the country believes that murder is wrong.

In conclusion, we have two sides of people with two different opinions. Which opinion is right and why?

Did you know the house you live in right now is stolen property? The United States does not belong to us. Yet, I don't see you complaining.


----------



## the_randomizer (Feb 11, 2013)

Zetta_x said:


> That's exactly what it is! moral relativism.
> You are just as wrong as Randomizer. The moon can be scientifically proven to not be made of cheese. That's because there is an actual composition of the moon and cheese has no composition with it.
> 
> However, lets look at opinions. Lets look back a few centuries ago where slavery was not only ok, it was right. The majority of the country believed that slavery was right just as the majority of the country believes that murder is wrong.
> ...


 

You're not related to Eduard Khil are you?  If he was still alive, you two would get along just fine.


----------



## Zetta_x (Feb 11, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> You're not related to Eduard Khil are you? If he was still alive, you two would get along just fine.


 
Your intelligence eludes me.

My point is, if you were born 3 or so centuries ago and lets say there existed some forums ( for obvious reasons there will not be internet but that's not the point).

On these forums, there would be a user selling slaves in the WTS section. Users will be posting up bids and asking for pictures. Then I would come along and say, I don't think this is right. There must be some mindset where someone does not think this is right.

The Randomizer would say, "Alright, lets just let all of these non-human beings go, these are animals, we are supposed to domesticate animals"
2ndApex would make a bid, but stupidly also regurgitate exactly what the Randomizer would have said.
Then Tatrip would come out of nowhere and say the most agreeable thing of them all (our opinions are relative and based on how you were raised). Then begin saying that it's wrong.

I would repeat, for the sake of whatever intelligence is out on these forums, that I do not agree with releasing the slaves, by my argument is that there is some justification for not domesticating these people. 
Then The Randomizer would say, "I'm sorry, but could you tell me where I was supposed to give a damn?"

Then I, furious how blind you people are that we may at some point in our history may not have slaves, will never  have gotten my point across.

200-300 years later, no slaves.

---

Now we are talking about how murder is not ok. The Randomizer, Apex, Tatrip, and I all agree that it's not ok. However, moral is relative. We live in a world where overpopulation is a threat to humanity. We live in a world where we cannot have enough resources to keep everyone alive. We live in a great possibility that murder may be ok 200-300 years from now.


----------



## the_randomizer (Feb 11, 2013)

Zetta_x said:


> Your intelligence eludes me.
> 
> My point is, if you were born 3 or so centuries ago and lets say there existed some forums ( for obvious reasons there will not be internet but that's not the point).
> 
> ...


 
I didn't even know you were capable of perceiving intelligence in the first place. Tell me, how long did it take to pull this opinion out of your arse?


----------



## tatripp (Feb 11, 2013)

Zetta_x said:


> That's exactly what it is! moral relativism.
> You are just as wrong as Randomizer. The moon can be scientifically proven to not be made of cheese. That's because there is an actual composition of the moon and cheese has no composition with it.
> 
> However, lets look at opinions. Lets look back a few centuries ago where slavery was not only ok, it was right. The majority of the country believed that slavery was right just as the majority of the country believes that murder is wrong.
> ...


There are many different branches of ethics in philosophy. I lean towards virtue ethics. Slavery is either right or wrong. The people don't decide what is right or wrong. It is based on a golden mean between to virtues. In this case it would be between complete freedom (anarchy) which would be bad and complete slavery from authority which is also bad. There is a golden mean in between there which is the best balance between the two. Since slavery is not close to the mean, it is morally wrong.

The problem with cultural and moral relativism are simple:
1) The argument doesn't follow- Here is the argument: a) different people/groups/cultures have different moral codes. therefore (b) there is no objective truth in morality. The conclusion simply does not follow. It doesn't mean that it is wrong, but this logical argument is unsound.
2) If we think that morality is relative then we cannot say that other people have done wrong. You said earlier that you didn't believe what he did was right, but you can't say that if you accept moral relativism because what is right is relative to the individual. You can't say that Hitler or the Holocaust was bad or wrong. Hitler was never right even though that nearly all of Germany backed him up. The amount of people who believe something does not make something right.
3) The change of our society would mean that there is a constant change in morality if we accept moral relativism.
4) If you accept cultural relativism, there is no way we can morally progress. It doesn't matter that we rid the united states of slavery if all values are determined by society and the individual. The society that accepted slavery would be morally the same level because their morality was based on their beliefs. 
I personally believe in moral progress and moral relativism is actually regressing our society's morality. I can't prove that moral relativism is wrong but because I believe that hitler is evil, slavery is evil, and dornor is evil and can not be otherwise. The only reason I can even disagree with you about ethics is because I am not a moral relativist.

The arguments I showed you are not my own but they come from a philosophy assignment I took in college. James Rachels wrote a paper on why cultural relativism is wrong and I used a lot of the argument even though I worded them differently.


----------



## the_randomizer (Feb 11, 2013)

tatripp said:


> There are many different branches of ethics in philosophy. I lean towards virtue ethics. Slavery is either right or wrong. The people don't decide what is right or wrong. It is based on a golden mean between to virtues. In this case it would be between complete freedom (anarchy) which would be bad and complete slavery from authority which is also bad. There is a golden mean in between there which is the best balance between the two. Since slavery is not close to the mean, it is morally wrong.
> 
> The problem with cultural and moral relativism are simple:
> 1) The argument doesn't follow- Here is the argument: a) different people/groups/cultures have different moral codes. therefore (b) there is no objective truth in morality. The conclusion simply does not follow. It doesn't mean that it is wrong, but this logical argument is unsound.
> ...


 
Why can't there be more people like you on here?


----------



## wrettcaughn (Feb 11, 2013)

Fact is, innocent people are dead just so this guy can "prove a point". There are no circumstances where that is okay. Period.


----------



## tatripp (Feb 11, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> Why can't there be more people like you on here?


Because they are all little 16 year olds who already know everything there is to know.
But seriously, thank you for arguing against such an evil man. It makes me sick how so many people are defending this murderer. Anyone who read his manifesto should be able to tell that he is completely evil and out of his mind. This man is far more twisted than even he believes the LAPD truly is.


----------



## Zetta_x (Feb 11, 2013)

wrettcaughn said:


> Y'all are retarded. Buncha broke ass keyboard psychologists and philosophers... People will find anything to argue about. Fact is, innocent people are dead just so this guy can "prove a point". There are no circumstances where that is okay. Period.


 
I want to do my Ph.D. research on the progression of opinions. Given someone believes in X, Y, and Z, what is the probability of them thinking ______ next.

I see how people progress from one idea to another and it's conditioned on all of their previous ideas, it's possible to statistically model it out in a form of time series.




tatripp said:


> There are many different branches of ethics in philosophy. I lean towards virtue ethics. Slavery is either right or wrong. The people don't decide what is right or wrong. It is based on a golden mean between to virtues. In this case it would be between complete freedom (anarchy) which would be bad and complete slavery from authority which is also bad. There is a golden mean in between there which is the best balance between the two. Since slavery is not close to the mean, it is morally wrong.
> 
> The problem with cultural and moral relativism are simple:
> 1) The argument doesn't follow- Here is the argument: a) different people/groups/cultures have different moral codes. therefore (b) there is no objective truth in morality. The conclusion simply does not follow. It doesn't mean that it is wrong, but this logical argument is unsound.
> ...


 
1) Different people/groups/cultures all have different moral codes. Under the perspective of one moral code, one can justify another is right or wrong. That's given you have accepted another moral code. In the most general setting, no moral code is right or wrong. This explains your point in two, given my moral code, I think he is wrong. However, in the most general case, there is no right or wrong.

2) This is exactly my point. A ton of people believe that what Dorner did is wrong. However, my point is they believe it's wrong because it's under the assumption of their moral code. This only makes it stronger that no opinions are right or wrong unless you condition on someone else's opinion.

3) There is a change is there not? What our society believes in today is heavily influenced on what happened in the past. Reverse discrimination, self fulfilling prophecies, and a ton of more other things are explicit evidence that we changed. When we both mention society, I use this term to denote the average person. Then we can look at individuals and see how far they deviate away from average.

4) How can we morally progress in the most general case where moral is not right or wrong. This argument does not follow. Under certain assumptions (religions, self moral codes) we can progress, but we have to assume one is right or wrong.

I have actually never heard of moral relativist. I am a Ph.D. student in Statistics. The ideas I have presented are not from philosophy about ethics but my own thoughts using statistical arguments. I am attempting to define the bounds of morality to people who believe their moral code is the absolute truth (a lot of religious people are extremely bounded to their moral conduct). In order to do that, I took the strategy to show that both extremes can exist and there is everything in between. 

If there existed a society where murder was ok (and I'm sure in the last 10,000 or so years there had to be some culture that believed in this), then given our society where murder is strictly frowned upon, there exists a between. A possibility that over the number of years Dorner has (given the assumption of his belief system) is morally ok to murder the people he did.

I then even offered the suggestion that he only murdered innocent people to make the media cover it, if that was the case, it worked out well. Extremely well.


----------



## Zetta_x (Feb 11, 2013)

tatripp said:


> Because they are all little 16 year olds who already know everything there is to know.
> But seriously, thank you for arguing against such an evil man. It makes me sick how so many people are defending this murderer. Anyone who read his manifesto should be able to tell that he is completely evil and out of his mind. This man is far more twisted than even he believes the LAPD truly is.


 

See that's your problem. I too am sick of people who are defending this murderer. This is why all of you are confused. Every last one of you.

What you do not like:

Given that someone thinks it's ok for Dorner to murder ===> It's ok to defend him.

However, this is me:

Not ok for Dorner to murder ===> Attempts to show that in his mind he may have seen it as ok.

Do you see the difference? I'm not defending him. I'm trying to make the connection that murder for Dorner is equivalent to people who thought it was ok for the Nazi's to kill. In both situations, they thought it was morally justified similar to "Terrorist" believing it's morally justified to blow up a crowd of people.

That's all I'm saying. That's all I have ever said. I'm not saying people have reasons to defend him. I'm just making the connection that in his world, in Dorner's reality, he is justified in doing the things he did. People attempt to counter argument this and say, "Well society believes it's not ok." Well, so did society believe that it was ok for Hitler to kill.

Why did I bring this up, because many people believe that there exists no justification whatever to murder people. However, that's a counter example because in Dorner's reality, he had said justification.

I've have had walking dead recorded for about an hour ago. I'm going to grab a beer or 6, and spend the rest of my night doing homework and watching TV. All hope is lost if not even Tatripp see's the difference.


----------



## Tigran (Feb 11, 2013)

Though I do not agree with killing inoccent people/animals... I do have to point out.. No form of Social change has -ever- started without the killing of innocents.


----------



## xist (Feb 11, 2013)

Tigran said:


> Though I do not agree with killing inoccent people/animals... I do have to point out.. No form of Social change has -ever- started without the killing of innocents.


 
The Suffrage Movement. *S*


----------



## tatripp (Feb 11, 2013)

Zetta_x said:


> See that's your problem. I too am sick of people who are defending this murderer. This is why all of you are confused. Every last one of you.
> 
> What you do not like:
> 
> ...



You said it was moral relativism which it certainly is not. 
Murder by definition is unjust killing. Therefore he cannot have a justification for murder although he may think that he does.
He thinks that becasue the system ruined him that he is justified to murder anyone he wants. It doesn't make him less evil or twisted.


----------



## Zetta_x (Feb 11, 2013)

tatripp said:


> You said it was moral relativism which it certainly is not.
> Murder by definition is unjust killing. Therefore he cannot have a justification for murder although he may think that he does.
> He thinks that becasue the system ruined him that he is justified to murder anyone he wants. It doesn't make him less evil or twisted.


 
Well them, it seems our disagreement is in the definition of words. I guess I used them out of context. I used murder synonymously for killing. I think Dorner wants people to believe he is going to murder anyone he wants, but I argue it's just a strategy.


----------



## Engert (Feb 12, 2013)

Zetta, i get your point. I do have another question, another point that people seem to be missing for which you need to zoom out. Do you realize America is turning into a police state? You know why? Because military grade weapons have no business in police departments. But it seems that the influence is strong in congress so a bunch of extra tanks went to police dpts around the country. Did you know that?


----------



## narutofan777 (Feb 12, 2013)

i've read several other news articles about him and they never mention the cops who were promoted who beat rodney king. they don't mention the fact that dorner was able to get a silencer. he was shocked how easy it was for him to get it which he mentions in the manifesto and there is like no news that gives a damn about it.

then I read that the LAPD police mistakenly shot 2 people because they thought it was dorner.

and they mistakenly shot another person for same reason.

and then there was the news a while ago in 2012. i remember something like in NY 8+ people injured, like 6+ people were shot by the police using some badly functioned weapons trying to kill 1 murderer.

accidents will happen I guess. I don't have a problem if some innocent person got accidentally shot as long as I don't know em'.

I still don't know the names of those who got injured in NY. I don't care about em', no1 does either.
there was no outrage, nothing popped in the news about em'.


you guys should read some stories about the police in Detroit. its funny. it takes them a long time to respond to a 911 call. that's what happens when you live in a city ranked top 10 in violent crime. I listen to these pplz interview in youtube, and some of them have to take matters in to their own hands cause the police is so lazy and slow.


----------



## Deleted member 318366 (Feb 12, 2013)

This guy has everyone on high alert i guess, you know he could be dead in those mountains right? lol.


----------



## Deleted member 318366 (Feb 12, 2013)

Some people are saying that race might of been a factor in his killing spree but hey we don't know the whole story yet.


----------



## Gahars (Feb 12, 2013)

narutofan777 said:


> you guys should read some stories about the police in Detroit. its funny. it takes them a long time to respond to a 911 call. that's what happens when you live in a city ranked top 10 in violent crime. I listen to these pplz interview in youtube, and some of them have to take matters in to their own hands cause the police is so lazy and slow.


 
Well yeah, it's Detroit. There's a reason they had to invent Robocop.


----------



## tatripp (Feb 12, 2013)

Zetta_x said:


> Well them, it seems our disagreement is in the definition of words. I guess I used them out of context. I used murder synonymously for killing. I think Dorner wants people to believe he is going to murder anyone he wants, but I argue it's just a strategy.


That clarifies everything. thanks


----------



## air2004 (Feb 12, 2013)

I dont care what you all think.... here are the facts though .....in every war innocents will be killed , in every war one side will be considerd a terrorist while the other is said to be fighting for justice... but at the end of the day , some of us will get to sleep , while others are sent back .


----------



## xist (Feb 12, 2013)

air2004 said:


> I dont care what you all think.... here are the facts though .....in every war innocents will be killed , in every war one side will be considerd a terrorist while the other is said to be fighting for justice... but at the end of the day , some of us will get to sleep , while others are sent back .


 
*war  *

/wôr/
Noun
A state of armed conflict between different nations or states or different groups within a nation or state.


*Christopher Dorner*

/kriss-toff-err daw-na/
Proper Noun
An individual taking the law into his own hands.

Unless Dorner has made huge advances in cloning this isn't a war, just another killing spree based on one man's perceptions of right and wrong.


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 12, 2013)

xist said:


> Unless Dorner has made huge advances in cloning this isn't a war, just another killing spree based on one man's perceptions misconceptions of right and wrong.


Pretty sure we don't really have to beat about the bush here - he's a mentally unstable sociopath and a murderer.


----------



## emigre (Feb 12, 2013)

This really reminds me of the Raoul Moat manhunt.

I'm no mental health expert but I think it is rather clear Dorner is mentally unstable.


----------



## Deleted member 318366 (Feb 12, 2013)

http://abcnews.go.com/US/suspect-resembling-christopher-dorner-barricaded-cabin/story?id=18480021


----------



## DaggerV (Feb 12, 2013)

Yeah listening to scanners they're going apeshit over this, not even sure which cabin anymore.


----------



## urbanman2004 (Feb 12, 2013)

I was looking at the news coverage today about the guy, last hearing of the high speed chase, with news stations saying it's a man "believed to be *Christopher Dorner*". Until it's confirmed, I'll withhold my convictions.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Feb 13, 2013)

Looks like he got some cabin fever.


----------



## the_randomizer (Feb 13, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Looks like he got some cabin fever.


----------



## Kouen Hasuki (Feb 13, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> Emergency number in the U.S? *911*. Biggest tragedy in the latest history of America? *9/11*. Coincidence? _I DON'T THINK SO! Death to coppers!*_
> 
> *This post is sarcastic in nature, I fully support what Guild just said but I just needed to post the joke somewhere.


 
Never noticed that before lol


----------



## Engert (Feb 13, 2013)

You know, this could have been something. This could have been the guy who could have taken down almost the whole LAPD Dpt. He could have taken all those emails and paperwork proving the bullshit that goes on in LAPD, mailed them to the media and then he could have said "i'm going in hiding, LAPD will try to kill me". You know what kind of support he would have gotten? But no, he chose to kill people instead.


----------



## Sterling (Feb 13, 2013)

Engert said:


> You know, this could have been something. This could have been the guy who could have taken down almost the whole LAPD Dpt. He could have taken all those emails and paperwork proving the bullshit that goes on in LAPD, mailed them to the media and then he could have said "i'm going in hiding, LAPD will try to kill me". You know what kind of support he would have gotten? But no, he chose to kill people instead.


He was fired before he could do anything like that...


----------



## Engert (Feb 13, 2013)

Sterling said:


> He was fired before he could do anything like that...


Yes dude i know, but he could have gotten all the emails and paperwork before he got fired. He could have stolen the PC (supervisor's), get the data, send it to CNN then go into hiding.
That would have made him a hero. As soon as you kill innocent civilians you're no hero.


----------



## Sterling (Feb 13, 2013)

Engert said:


> Yes dude i know, but he could have gotten all the emails and paperwork before he got fired. He could have stolen the PC (supervisor's), get the data, send it to CNN then go into hiding.
> That would have made him a hero. As soon as you kill innocent civilians you're no hero.


You try doing that without preparation and see where it gets you. He had no idea he was going to get the sack for that. That and it's the police. All that shit is encrypted and much more. No offense to the guy, but I don't think he's technologically inclined.


----------



## Engert (Feb 13, 2013)

I don't know much about him, but from reading his manifesto i think he got a pretty good idea when everyone was giving him the finger when he was complaining. That should have been a clue to slowly bring emails and documentation at home.

EDIT: True what you say about technology and not everyone's inclined, but i'm thinking basic emails and paper work. I mean he must have had some kind of email that was sent to him denying his complaints. Don't know how much damage you could do with those emails but that's what people don't understand sometimes. Proof is more important that bullets. Look at Assange. He's a hero. And all he did was to release gossip. Imagine releasing documents and files from LAPD documenting abuse, racism and who the hell knows what the fuck goes one there. The whole LAPD would have gone down. But now all they get is more tanks, because this guy is a moron.


----------



## Sterling (Feb 13, 2013)

Engert said:


> I don't know much about him, but from reading his manifesto i think he got a pretty good idea when everyone was giving him the finger when he was complaining. That should have been a clue to slowly bring emails and documentation at home.


When you have as much faith as this guy did in the system of justice, it's too little too late. No reasonable person wants to blow the whistle on their place of work. He seemed like a reasonable person before he snapped.


----------



## Engert (Feb 13, 2013)

Sterling said:


> No reasonable person wants to blow the whistle on their place of work.


I think a lot of reasonable people have blown the whistle in their place of work. Can't think of a name for the moment but lawyers, doctors and people in many other fields have blown the whistle and turned the place around. And all without a bullet being shot.


----------



## Sterling (Feb 13, 2013)

Engert said:


> I think a lot of reasonable people have blown the whistle in their place of work. Can't think of a name for the moment but lawyers, doctors and people in many other fields have blown the whistle and turned the place around. And all without a bullet being shot.


Do you think they wanted to do that? Absolutely not. The risk that comes with being a whistleblower is too much for most people. Dorner seemed like a fairly simple and straight forward man. He simply snapped after losing everything.


----------



## Engert (Feb 13, 2013)

That's why sometimes the most damage comes from I.T. guys and not people like Dorner.
I'm waiting for the day some I.T. geek at LAPD uploads all their shit on the web so people will know the true inner workings of LAPD.


----------



## RchUncleSkeleton (Feb 13, 2013)

Who actually believes he set fire to the place then shot himself and who believes they shot him and set fire to the place?


----------



## Sterling (Feb 13, 2013)

RchUncleSkeleton said:


> Who actually believes he set fire to the place then shot himself and who believes they shot him and set fire to the place?


I don't believe they got him at all. Too much conflicting info at the moment.


----------



## xist (Feb 13, 2013)

Sterling said:


> I don't believe they got him at all. Too much conflicting info at the moment.


 
This not just in -



> In that second, I shot him, two times in the forehead. Bap! Bap! The second time as he's going down. He crumpled onto the floor in front of his bed and I hit him again, Bap! same place. That time I used my EOTech red-dot holo sight. He was dead. Not moving. His tongue was out. I watched him take his last breaths, just a reflex breath.
> And I remember as I watched him breathe out the last part of air, I thought: Is this the best thing I've ever done, or the worst thing I've ever done? This is real and that's him. Holy shit.
> 
> Then we burned the cabin down.


----------



## Sterling (Feb 13, 2013)

xist said:


> This not just in -


I'm not sure I follow here.


----------



## xist (Feb 13, 2013)

Sterling said:


> I'm not sure I follow here.


 
I didn't write the quote, i stole it from another event which people "conspiracy theorise". Source the quote and you'll follow...


----------



## Sterling (Feb 13, 2013)

xist said:


> I didn't write the quote, i stole it from another event which people "conspiracy theorise". Source the quote and you'll follow...


Oh... I see now.


----------



## xist (Feb 13, 2013)

On second thought....i did add the last sentence in an act of artistic license to match this event.


----------



## Deleted member 318366 (Feb 13, 2013)

The point is hes dead and everyone else whos still alive is safe. would've been better if they took him in and put him in jail for life.


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 13, 2013)

dj4uk6cjm said:


> The point is hes dead and everyone else whos still alive is safe. would've been better if they took him in and put him in jail for life.


For whom? Surely not the tax payers. For all intents and purposes, this is ideal - a _"death sentence"_ without all the necessary paperwork and expenses of an _"execution"_.


----------



## Sterling (Feb 13, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> For whom? Surely not the tax payers. For all intents and purposes, this is ideal - a _"death sentence"_ without all the necessary paperwork and expenses of an _"execution"_.


I have quite a bit of things to say about the death penalty personally, but that's neither here nor there.


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 13, 2013)

Sterling said:


> I have quite a bit of things to say about the death penalty personally, but that's neither here nor there.


I was merely saying that the _"problem is solved"_ without having to pay for _"accomodation"_ for the next... what, 40-50 years? Because he totally wouldn't go out earlier for good behaviour.


----------



## dickfour (Feb 14, 2013)

I was pretty happy this clown Burt up to a crisp without taking any more lives


----------



## xist (Feb 14, 2013)

dickfour said:


> I was pretty happy this clown Burt up to a crisp without taking any more lives


 
So that's why Ernie's with a duck...


----------



## 2ndApex (Feb 14, 2013)

Welp, just found this on youtube:


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 14, 2013)

2ndApex said:


> Welp, just found this on youtube:


That was quick... and actually looks professional for joke .wad standards.


----------



## Blood Fetish (Feb 14, 2013)

"Burn that fucking house down."



Like I said. They were looking to silence a snitch, not serve justice. Guilty until proven innocent.


----------



## 2ndApex (Feb 14, 2013)

Not gonna lie, if I was Dorner I'd totally put one of these in the back of my truck.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Feb 14, 2013)

I'm not gonna post it here because this is probably something that would get me banned, or a nice warn at the very least.

But for the fucking lulz - youtube "Chris Dorner Last Stand Survival Game"

VERY VERY VERY NSFW. But freaking hilarious.

Edit - by "not post it here" I mean embed the video.  Search it at your own risk and question your morals after laughing.


----------



## Sterling (Feb 14, 2013)

Sicklyboy said:


> I'm not gonna post it here because this is probably something that would get me banned, or a nice warn at the very least.
> 
> But for the fucking lulz - youtube "Chris Dorner Last Stand Survival Game"
> 
> VERY VERY VERY NSFW.  But freaking hilarious.


I cannot believe I laughed at that.


----------



## Deleted member 318366 (Feb 14, 2013)

2ndApex said:


> Not gonna lie, if I was Dorner I'd totally put one of these in the back of my truck.


 


Lol.


----------



## 2ndApex (Feb 14, 2013)

Sicklyboy said:


> I'm not gonna post it here because this is probably something that would get me banned, or a nice warn at the very least.
> 
> But for the fucking lulz - youtube "Chris Dorner Last Stand Survival Game"
> 
> ...


 
I already posted it, it's a bit funny but pretty awful and I'll edit it out if it's against the rules.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Feb 14, 2013)

2ndApex said:


> I already posted it, it's a bit funny but pretty awful and I'll edit it out if it's against the rules.


 
Honestly I have no clue if it's against the rules.  It's blatantly distasteful at the very least.


----------



## totalnoob617 (Feb 14, 2013)

LA times and other  main stream media caught lying and editing  christopher dorners  manifesto ,to make it appear he is in favor of gun control



link to original manifesto 


http://content.clearchannel.com/cc-common/mlib/616/02/616_1360213161.pdf


----------



## wrettcaughn (Feb 14, 2013)

totalnoob617 said:


> LA times and other  main stream media caught lying and editing  christopher dorners  manifesto ,to make it appear he is in favor of gun control
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Except the link you posted is not the full manifesto...  It's where the major news sites originally cut it off when first reporting the story.  The rest of the manifesto had little to do with the "ExCop Seeks Revenge Against LAPD" headlines they were running so they abridged it.  The full manifesto is almost twice as long as that.  I read it before all the redactions.  There are specific stories regarding specific people not included in your link.  There are specific thank you's and appreciative messages to specific people not included in your link.  Being on "Anon News" doesn't make it true.


----------



## Litagano Motscoud (Feb 14, 2013)

Sicklyboy said:


> I'm not gonna post it here because this is probably something that would get me banned, or a nice warn at the very least.
> 
> But for the fucking lulz - youtube "Chris Dorner Last Stand Survival Game"
> 
> ...


I already know that some guy from /b/ made it.


----------



## RchUncleSkeleton (Feb 14, 2013)

So they didn't kill him then torch the house but the body was burned beyond identification and they just happened to find his intact, unburned wallet and that's how they ID'd him....yeah call me a conspiracy theorist but I don't buy that for one minute.


----------



## 2ndApex (Feb 15, 2013)

RchUncleSkeleton said:


> So they didn't kill him then torch the house but the body was burned beyond identification and they just happened to find his intact, unburned wallet and that's how they ID'd him....yeah call me a conspiracy theorist but I don't buy that for one minute.


 
They ID'd him using dental records. Fuck the LAPD but it's definitely legit. It doesn't make sense to fake it because they'd have to explain to the public what happened after the real Dorner's body started attacking again.

RIP Christopher Dorner. He seemed like a pretty good guy who died doing terrible things for a great cause. The world's eyes are on the LAPD now and it's fine time for them straighten up or get straightened up.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Feb 15, 2013)

Typical scum LAPD.

http://www.slate.com/blogs/the_slat...ean_jim_and_karen_reynolds_won_t_get_the.html


----------



## Sterling (Feb 15, 2013)

soulx said:


> Typical scum LAPD.
> 
> http://www.slate.com/blogs/the_slat...ean_jim_and_karen_reynolds_won_t_get_the.html


What dicks.


----------



## RchUncleSkeleton (Feb 15, 2013)

2ndApex said:


> They ID'd him using dental records. Fuck the LAPD but it's definitely legit. It doesn't make sense to fake it because they'd have to explain to the public what happened after the real Dorner's body started attacking again.
> 
> RIP Christopher Dorner. He seemed like a pretty good guy who died doing terrible things for a great cause. The world's eyes are on the LAPD now and it's fine time for them straighten up or get straightened up.


I wasn't suggesting he was still alive I was stating how convenient it was for them to find the evidence of ID. Also if you take a look at this it proves the cops set the place on fire: http://www.kcoy.com/story/21202096/not-all-tear-gas-cannisters-are-flammable as they shot in "flammable cs gas" and "not all cs gas is flammable". I'm betting on the scenario where they found and shot him then proceeded to burn the place with him inside to get rid of the evidence.


----------



## air2004 (Feb 15, 2013)

2ndApex said:


> Welp, just found this on youtube:



That is 3:23 I will never get back


----------



## urbanman2004 (Feb 15, 2013)

R.I.P Chris Dorner


----------



## xist (Feb 15, 2013)

2ndApex said:


> RIP Christopher Dorner. He seemed like a pretty good guy who died doing terrible things for a great cause. The world's eyes are on the LAPD now and it's fine time for them straighten up or get straightened up.


 
No  he didn't, he seemed like a delusional nutcase.


----------



## the_randomizer (Feb 15, 2013)

xist said:


> No he didn't, he seemed like a delusional nutcase.


 
Wow, according to 2andApex, even murderers are considered to be good people. This is news to me

And this whole time I thought murderers were murderers regardless of having a "legit" reason to kill in cold blood. I should spank myself for being wrong, am I right?


----------



## tatripp (Feb 15, 2013)

Engert said:


> You know, this could have been something. This could have been the guy who could have taken down almost the whole LAPD Dpt. He could have taken all those emails and paperwork proving the bullshit that goes on in LAPD, mailed them to the media and then he could have said "i'm going in hiding, LAPD will try to kill me". You know what kind of support he would have gotten? But no, he chose to kill people instead.


He had already tried that and it got him fired. No one would have done anything significant anyways. The way I see it is that his levels of crazy and evil far exceed the LAPD's level of corruption.


----------



## Engert (Feb 15, 2013)

tatripp said:


> He had already tried that and it got him fired. No one would have done anything significant anyways. The way I see it is that his levels of crazy and evil far exceed the LAPD's level of corruption.


 
Exactly. But like someone said earlier, he wasn't techically inclined. You need someone technically inclined in this case to rip LAPD a new asshole.


----------



## 2ndApex (Feb 16, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> Wow, according to 2andApex, even murderers are considered to be good people. This is news to me
> 
> And this whole time I thought murderers were murderers regardless of having a "legit" reason to kill in cold blood. I should spank myself for being wrong, am I right?


 
Intention is relevant, "patriotic" politically oblivious soldiers are murderers too. Dorner tried to weed out corruption in the LAPD, hopefully somebody can finish what he started in a calm, collected, and legal manner.

The general support around (not Gbatemp in particular)for the LAPD is rather disheartening. The LAPD/media have edited and censored his manifesto, pretended that he rather than the LAPD were the danger to public safety, and publicly claimed that they "accidently" burned down the cabin (in which he did attempt to get out of alive) despite clear video evidence showing otherwise. When people can't see corruption shoved this far into their faces there's little hope anywhere else.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Feb 16, 2013)

2ndApex said:


> Intention is relevant, "patriotic" politically oblivious soldiers are murderers too. Dorner tried to weed out corruption in the LAPD, hopefully somebody can finish what he started in a calm, collected, and legal manner.
> 
> The general support around (not Gbatemp in particular)for the LAPD is rather disheartening. The LAPD/media have edited and censored his manifesto, pretended that he rather than the LAPD were the danger to public safety, and publicly claimed that they "accidently" burned down the cabin (in which he did attempt to get out of alive) despite clear video evidence showing otherwise. When people can't see corruption shoved this far into their faces there's little hope anywhere else.


 
Protip: Saying "Well other people kill people too!" doesn't make it any better.


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 16, 2013)

2ndApex said:
			
		

> RIP Christopher Dorner. *He seemed like a pretty good guy who died* doing terrible things *for a great cause*. The world's eyes are on the LAPD now and it's fine time for them straighten up or get straightened up.


Adolf Hitler wanted to unify all the countries in the world into one strong political body, he worked towards the betterment of the living conditions for his people and the prosperity of the lands under his dominion... By means of exterminating Jews, Slavs and Gypsies.

I think your logic might be flawed, Apex.


----------



## Deleted member 318366 (Feb 16, 2013)

http://abcnews.go.com/US/legal-loophole-1m-dorner-reward-paid/story?id=18506414 sneaky.


----------



## Sterling (Feb 17, 2013)

@Foxi: Hitler had an admirable idea with that (even though I hate the idea of a unified world government), but the way he went about applying his intentions and such were despicable, inhumane and completely wrong on absolutely all levels. As a man there was no redemption, but his idea of a unified world has continued to live on. Don't misunderstand me either, I am in no way trying to say that what Hitler did was right in any way, but his idea was admirable in the same way that Christopher Dorner's was.

Honestly, I fully support the exposition and punishment of corruption, but the way he handled it was completely wrong. Murder and violence is terrible in any medium (such as war, or other similar conflicts). He had no right to take any of those lives no matter how he felt. Though, hopefully this violence hasn't gone without its intended effect. I mean if the LAPD continues to allow corruption and discrimination to go on, then these people will have died for nothing. They will have been murdered for a lost cause and to me that is more sad than the fact that they were targeted in the first place.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Feb 17, 2013)

Sterling said:


> @Foxi: Hitler had an admirable idea with that (even though I hate the idea of a unified world government), but the way he went about applying his intentions and such were despicable, inhumane and completely wrong on absolutely all levels. As a man there was no redemption, but his idea of a unified world has continued to live on. Don't misunderstand me either, I am in no way trying to say that what Hitler did was right in any way, but his idea was admirable in the same way that Christopher Dorner's was.
> 
> Honestly, I fully support the exposition and punishment of corruption, but the way he handled it was completely wrong. Murder and violence is terrible in any medium (such as war, or other similar conflicts). He had no right to take any of those lives no matter how he felt. Though, hopefully this violence hasn't gone without its intended effect. I mean if the LAPD continues to allow corruption and discrimination to go on, then these people will have died for nothing. They will have been murdered for a lost cause and to me that is more sad than the fact that they were targeted in the first place.


 
I think that this is the most intelligent, most thought out and well worded post in this entire thread.

Good on ya, you got this one damn right.


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 18, 2013)

Sterling said:


> @Foxi: Hitler had an admirable idea with that (even though I hate the idea of a unified world government), but the way he went about applying his intentions and such were despicable, inhumane and completely wrong on absolutely all levels. As a man there was no redemption, but his idea of a unified world has continued to live on. Don't misunderstand me either, I am in no way trying to say that what Hitler did was right in any way, but his idea was admirable in the same way that Christopher Dorner's was.


Well then we're on the same page. A noble idea may be noble, but the ends don't not justify the means. If your methods are not as noble as your goals, you're not a hero - you're just a criminal.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Feb 18, 2013)

I agree.  I completely stand behind his goal and his reasoning for trying to achieve it.  However, his way of trying to accomplish it is despicable.


----------



## tatripp (Feb 18, 2013)

2ndApex said:


> The LAPD/media have edited and censored his manifesto, pretended that he rather than the LAPD were the danger to public safety, and publicly claimed that they "accidently" burned down the cabin (in which he did attempt to get out of alive) despite clear video evidence showing otherwise. When people can't see corruption shoved this far into their faces there's little hope anywhere else.


     Everything I read and heard said there was a single bullet shot from inside the house after the fire. It appears he killed himself. It also wasn't LAPD who killed Dorner. It was in Big Bear which is in San Bernardino county. San Bernardino officers killed him. Dorner had fired machine guns injuring one officer and killing another during that same day.  When someone is firing at officers, it is the officers' duty to protect themselves. Their main concern, far more important than taking this man alive, is their safety.
     It is also obvious that he was a danger to public safety. He killed a riverside county police officer even though he said he would only target the police going after him and the police who wronged him. It was a blind and cowardly ambush. If ambushing an officer of the peace isn't a danger to public safety, then I would invite you to define public safety. 
     I think the media did a good job of showing how police did put the public in danger when they attacked the wrong truck. There is certainly corruption in the LAPD because of its large size. I don't know that much about the LAPD but I am certain that it is not as corrupt as Christopher Dorner. The corruption of the LAPD is not as much of a threat as the corruption of the minds of the poor people who blame the LAPD for the evil of this individual.


----------

